
The relativistic heat equation - dmvaldman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativistic_heat_conduction
======
dmvaldman
Though the formulation of the equation is a conjecture, the fact that a
conclusion is that special relativity's "no action at a distance" is
equivalent to the second law of thermodynamics is pretty amazing.

